# Mafia [Mafia Win]



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2012)

*All Role PMs have been sent out.*

*Roles:*
Mafia (unknown number)
1 Healer
1 Inspector
Lovers (one pair)

*48 hours for night actions.*
*Begin Night 0.*


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

... I never got my role...


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

Didn't get my role.


----------



## Light (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

Me neither.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

Well... you three just managed to ruin the game. If you didn't get a role you didn't get a role pm.... resending if you don't get a pm then you're a townie. And screw grammar I'm on a cellphone. 



I will resend the roles.... ignore any roles you got already they aren't valid anymore...

*hits reset button*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

AGAIN 

If you DID NOT GET A PM THEN YOU ARE TOWN.

48 hours for night actions.


----------



## Light (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

Sorry about that....


----------



## Phantom (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia*

*End Night 0

Legendaryseeker99 is dead. 


Begin Day 1. 
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

... No flavour text? D:

Anyway, uh. Why Legendaryseeker? Granted I haven't exactly been playing Mafia much recently, but there seem to be better targets.


----------



## Mai (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> ... No flavour text? D:
> 
> Anyway, uh. Why Legendaryseeker? Granted I haven't exactly been playing Mafia much recently, but there seem to be better targets.


Seeker's been playing a long time, iirc; he's not an unexpected choice. This seems like a generic nightkill.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Yeah, but does he contribute? ... then again I shouldn't be talking since I haven't been playing recently. :P


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Seeker's been playing a long time, iirc; he's not an unexpected choice. This seems like a generic nightkill.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he has. He also seems to be among the more frequent posters, looking at a few lists of who's posted in recent games.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Right, then I was way off. But... a generic kill doesn't really help us much, either. :U


----------



## Mai (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Seeker's been playing a long time, iirc; he's not an unexpected choice. This seems like a generic nightkill.


Also, the lack of flavor text might be an indicator towards it being generic. After all, if all that happened was the mafia killing someone, there wouldn't be a _dire need_ to describe what happened; anything else would just serve to confuse us. If we ever get any flavor text, we'll be able to safely assume that this kill was simple. (Unless Phantom allows the mafia to request flavor text for their kills, or something to that extent...)

The kill being generic doesn't give us much right now, I agree, but maybe it'll show something in the future?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Also, the lack of flavor text might be an indicator towards it being generic. After all, if all that happened was the mafia killing someone, there wouldn't be a _dire need_ to describe what happened; anything else would just serve to confuse us. If we ever get any flavor text, we'll be able to safely assume that this kill was simple. (Unless Phantom allows the mafia to request flavor text for their kills, or something to that extent...)


Is there much (or anything) not-simple that could happen with this roleset? Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

To avoid further confusion, there will be NO flavor text for the ENTIRE game. Roles are straightforward; no loopholes or confusing actions.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Mm... I don't think we need flavour text in this game? The only killing role is the mafia, so if we have one kill, we can assume it's them. If there are two, we can assume lovers.


----------



## Mai (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Eifie said:


> Is there much (or anything) not-simple that could happen with this roleset? Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?


A lover death would be less simple than a vanilla mafia kill (but still easy to spot considering there's no other way to have two deaths in one night with this roleset), but in any case my theory doesn't work.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

So we really have nothing yet do we. It is the first day though... 

Also, a newbie question; does Inspector find alignment or role?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



K'yoril said:


> Also, a newbie question; does Inspector find alignment or role?


In most cases people GM Inspector as finding alignment.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Eifie said:


> In most cases people GM Inspector as finding alignment.


 
Correct. The Inspector receives and 'innocent/mafia' reply when they inspect.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Okey doke. Thanks. 
So, assuming that LS was not inspector or doctor, we should have Inspector roleclaim, and the doctor anonymously heal the Inspector so that we can find out who's who.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Hmm... Assuming there are 2 Mafia (and there probably are two in a game this size), there's a 1/4 chance that LS was inspector or doctor. Those chances are a bit high for my liking... would it be more beneficial for the inspector to remain hidden until he/she/they find something worth saying?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Hmm... Assuming there are 2 Mafia (and there probably are two in a game this size), there's a 1/4 chance that LS was inspector or doctor. Those chances are a bit high for my liking... would it be more beneficial for the inspector to remain hidden until he/she/they find something worth saying?


Actually, it would be 1/3; since only one person died we know that LS99 can't have been one of the two lovers. Of course, that's a higher chance than what you said, and only serves to further your point. I'm hardly ever in favour of cops revealing themselves this early on unless their information would be of immediate use to the town, even if I guess there's a lower risk to that in this game since there's no possibility of healer clash. Having the doctor openly focus their attention on only one specific person every night leaves everybody else wide open, though.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Whoops, math fail. I should never attempt to math.

Yeah, leaving everyone open is not good, since it'll guarantee the Mafia getting one kill every night... but the other scenario gets us good information. So both have their ups and downs.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



K'yoril said:


> Okey doke. Thanks.
> So, assuming that LS was not inspector or doctor, we should have Inspector roleclaim, and the doctor anonymously heal the Inspector so that we can find out who's who.


uh....

That sounds to me a very convenient thing for the mafia. Especially because if we do that now, we essentially lock the doctor into healing the inspector every night just to ensure the mafia doesn't kill him, regardless of if they actually would be attacking the inspector or not. This allows the mafia to kill everyone else with wild abandon, just so we can have information.

I do support inspectorclaim, just not this early on. I actually prefer it for an inspector to stay quiet until they've found mafia, so they can help us at least once.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> uh....
> 
> That sounds to me a very convenient thing for the mafia. Especially because if we do that now, we essentially lock the doctor into healing the inspector every night just to ensure the mafia doesn't kill him, regardless of if they actually would be attacking the inspector or not. This allows the mafia to kill everyone else with wild abandon, just so we can have information.
> 
> I do support inspectorclaim, just not this early on. I actually prefer it for an inspector to stay quiet until they've found mafia, so they can help us at least once.


Yeah, I see what you mean. 

That makes sense, unless they get killed before being able to relay any information.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

That would suck indeed, but when compared to the free kills the Mafia will get if we go ahead with your plan, I think it's worth the risk having the inspector remain hidden for now.


----------



## Light (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

So... no leads?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

I uh... guess not.

Inactive/random lynch or abstain, then?


----------



## Mai (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Mreh. We could also jump on K'yoril, but I don't really think it's mafia yet.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, since we've started, DA and Coroxn haven't posted.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

That's actually something I thought of, but then it occurred to me that k'yoril might just be inexperienced, and not mafia. And being inexperienced is okay!

I guess I'm for inactive lynch. Coroxon, Darkaura, and Flora haven't posted to contribute yet. (Darkaura has posted, but it was about her role PM not existing, nothing of substance) I would also lean _against_ going for Flora just yet, because she often takes her time to contribute, and almost just as often gets the short end of the stick because of it.

So to me it's either Coroxon or Darkaura, if we're inactive lynching. Which I am not saying we should do necessarily, but there's no leads that I'm aware of...


----------



## Flora (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

I was actually at a friend's house when the day phase started! (why do I always suddenly have a life when I'm doing mafia)

I'm in favor of not doing an inspector claim, for reasons mentioned above, and I'm a little skeptical of inactive-lynch, especially in such a small-ish game


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

*ATTN: YOU HAVE UNTIL 2330 TONIGHT CST TO MAKE A DECISION.*

*AKA 2330 MINNESOTA TIME. *


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, I don't _want_ to inactive lynch, in fact, if it were up to me we'd *abstain.*

I just figured that was the direction we were headed in...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Sure. *Abstain*, then.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain* is ok.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Jumping on the *Abstain* Train. Oh well. 

(Geese, I wish I had something of note to say.)


----------



## Light (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Whydoes the forum's server HATE ME?

No one died.

48 hours for night actions.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Shiiit... dude its still night...


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 1]*

Hey, look who lost the ability to read!

(grumblegrumblestupidselfgrumblegrumble)

Just saw the Day 1 and it' easy to guess what I assumed from there.


----------



## Phantom (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Night 1]*

Three guesses who's dead...

Coroxn is dead.

Go talk and stuff for 48 hours.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Perhaps Coroxn posted something important, the Mafia saw, and they killed him for it? Unfortunately I'm never online in the morning so I didn't get to see what it was. Did anyone else see?


----------



## K'yoril (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

That is indeed a good question. I couldn't tell you though. My problem is the same as yours.

Unfortunately, other than what blazhy said, I can't seem to figure out why Coroxn died.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Hm, is a shame that Coroxn posted at such an inconvenient for us, or we might've gotten some useful information. :U Almost certainly would've, actually.

The "three guesses who's dead..." makes it seem like Coroxn had a good reason to die, though, or it was obvious that he'd die, right? If he posted something random, then I don't think the Mafia would've went after him. I'm pretty certain that he had some valuable information, but as to what it is, I can't say. :U


----------



## K'yoril (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

It is indeed a bummer.

That's a good point. Perhaps the '3' refers to one of the three roles handed out (Inspector/Doctor/Lover)?

Phantom, will you tell us if a mafia, or one of the three roles (Inspector/Doctor/Lover) dies?


----------



## Light (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



K'yoril said:


> That's a good point. Perhaps the '3' refers to one of the three roles handed out (Inspector/Doctor/Lover)?


Way over thinking this.


----------



## Flora (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



K'yoril said:


> Perhaps the '3' refers to one of the three roles handed out (Inspector/Doctor/Lover)?


I believe Phantom already stated that there will be no flavor-text?

I kinda think that he was killed for having useful information. Meaning that the Mafia probably saw whatever he wrote and didn't want to risk it getting out to all of us.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Hmm, I think it was another way of saying "guess who died?" or something to that effect, as in we should not be surprised that Coroxn died. Although if he had important information he likely had a role.

Only alignment will be shown (innocent/Mafia), so we won't know if the inspector or doctor dies. If the lover dies, though, someone else will too, so we'll know when the lover dies.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

I just got ninja'd epicly |< Stop typing fast you guys

But pretty much yeah, I agree with Light and Flora.


----------



## K'yoril (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Fair enough. I forgot there wouldn't be any flavor.

Also, Light and Flora; did either of you see what Coroxn wrote? You probably would have said so already, but you might have forgotten.


----------



## Light (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Nope. But if he said anything he managed to edit it out within five minutes.


----------



## Flora (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Nope, I didn't get the chance. I was probably asleep at the time ^^;


----------



## Eifie (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Right so I sort of went into a ramble trying to narrow down what important information Coroxn could've had so uh forgive me if half of what I'm saying is really obvious and has already been established. :c

Coroxn posted on day one to abstain and mentioned that he had nothing of note to say. I don't think he would've posted again that day phase, so it seems like he thought the night was actually over. He probably found out something during the night, then. With the roles as they are, I can come up with only two ways that could happen: either he was inspector or he was doing something like PMing a mafia member who let something slip.

The former seems more likely, except that I don't think Phantom replies to inspectors until the end of the night; the last time roles were rolled I was the inspector, and Phantom answered a question I asked when I sent in an action, but was apparently waiting to give me an inspection result. If Coroxn was posting about a suspicion that arose when PMing someone, I think it would probably be something concrete? Like someone claimed a role that he had or something. Since he was the only one who died, that would've had to be inspector or doctor. I suppose he could've been suspicious about anything, though.

Well. Our fourty-eight hours are actually already up, aren't they? Anyone got any suggestions as to what we should do?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Hmm, so then Coroxn was either inspector, or he had been talking with a Mafia member outside of the thread (and in this case, perhaps inspector or doctor, but not necessarily). Any possibilities we're overlooking? It's a long shot, but was anyone else talking with Coroxn via PM, and if they were, did they know of Coroxn's other contacts?


----------



## K'yoril (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Now that you ask that however, anyone that responds is instantly under suspicion, so everyone hasn't been pming Coroxn.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Hmm, not necessarily... If someone said "I was PMing Coroxn but I knew he was PMing _____ too" then _____ would be put under suspicion. If someone just said "I was PMing Coroxn but I don't know of anyone else who was" then they would be put under suspicion, sure.

But I'm not sure if asking for people who PM'd Coroxn is such a good idea in the first place, hurr. That's assuming that Coroxn was in contact with a Mafia member and the Mafia member let something slip. The chances of that are quite slim, I think. It's equally likely - perhaps even more likely - that he was the inspector, so this whole PMing thing would not hold any water. If he was the inspector, though, we don't have any leads and we have just lost an important role. Is dangerous to be optimistic though...!


----------



## Eifie (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Hmm, not necessarily... If someone said "I was PMing Coroxn but I knew he was PMing _____ too" then _____ would be put under suspicion. If someone just said "I was PMing Coroxn but I don't know of anyone else who was" then they would be put under suspicion, sure.


Which is a great incentive for any suspicious person who did happen to be PMing Coroxn to pick a name at random and go with the former!


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

But then if/when we lynch the accused and they turn up innocent, we'll probably go after the accuser, yes?

But then we could be shooting at nothing and end up killing off a bunch of innocents. Hrml.


----------



## K'yoril (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> But then if/when we lynch the accused and they turn up innocent, we'll probably go after the accuser, yes?
> 
> But then we could be shooting at nothing and end up killing off a bunch of innocents. Hrml.


That's a fair point, but if they were talking to Coroxn when he posted that, and he ended up getting killed because of what he posted _while_ pming that person, it seems just a bit too coincidental.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

We can talk via PMs...? Huh.

Maybe the mafia is trying to psyche us out? I tried that before, but to little success as Karkat Vantas left the forum before the game could continue...

Just a thought. My vote falls for *abstaining,* because we have no viable leads....


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Yeah, it says in the first post of either this thread or the signup thread that we can talk outside of the thread.

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the Mafia are trying to "psyche us out". Could you elaborate on that? :0

At the moment I'm leaning towards *abstaining*, too. Though I feel like we're onto something maybe sort of? At least we have more things to speculate about so I just /feel/ like we're getting there.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Like, make us think they're just herpin' around and inexperienced when really (and this ishypothetical, of course) the mafia is like, Butterfree, Mai, Negrek, and Coloursfall.

There are other ways to do it, but this would seem to be the way the mafia is going about it in this game.

If I die tonight I'm probably right, just saying.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Of that list only Mai is in this game! :P

But idk, I don't think they're that inexperienced? LS99 usually talks, from what you guys've told me, and Coroxn seems to have been killed for having valuable information. Neither kill seems random. Of course the Mafia doesn't have to be terribly experienced to figure out to kill Coroxn if they saw whatever he posted (or even if they didn't see what he posted, they might've thought it was important and they may have killed him for that). At the same time the Mafia could be experienced and kill randomly just to throw people off the track, like you said. Or they could just truly be inexperienced. It could go either way, so measuring the Mafia's experience through their night kills could be nothing more than a guess.

At the same time it's worth speculating about because it could be a lead. As I said I think they know what they're doing or at least are thinking about their night kills somewhat.

... wow, I need to learn to organize my thoughts more. I'm pretty sure I repeated stuff.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Of that list only Mai is in this game! :P


That was kind of the point, I didn't want to be pegged for ACTUALLY guessing the mafia. So i just listed a few people off the top of my head who are good at mafia.

And yeah, the kills seem a bit random to me. I mean, I personally didn't see what Coroxon posted, so my information would be better organized with that knowledge. LS talks, but it's not always the most useful stuff, imo. I've seen him killed night one before, and I've always thought that that was an amateur's move because sometimes new people go off of just how many games people have been in and he's been in a whole bunch.

That's why I think we may be dealing with inexperience here, but without knowing what Coroxon said last night I would have no way of knowing.


----------



## Eifie (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> And yeah, the kills seem a bit random to me. I mean, I personally didn't see what Coroxon posted, so my information would be better organized with that knowledge. LS talks, but it's not always the most useful stuff, imo. I've seen him killed night one before, and I've always thought that that was an amateur's move because sometimes new people go off of just how many games people have been in and he's been in a whole bunch.
> 
> That's why I think we may be dealing with inexperience here, but without knowing what Coroxon said last night I would have no way of knowing.


I don't know, I think by now we've pretty much established that Coroxn must've been killed for saying something important (or at least seeming to), so there's just the one kill that you're considering random, isn't there? Nobody seemed to think it was that unusual "yesterday"; I don't really, either, since good mafia tend not to go for the most obvious targets right away simply _because_ they are the most obvious targets and are therefore the most likely to be healed.

EDIT: Oh, I keep forgetting about that thing that said that lynch votes not sent in will be randomized. *No lynch*, then.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

right, but my point is that while mafia don't usually go for _the_ most experienced person, they do usually go for someone else who tends to be a large threat. I just don't see LS that way, I guess?

Most of my ramblings early on are pretty useless anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

*K'yoril*

Think about it; On page 2 or so, he was asking something about what the inspector should do. That alone would have made the mafia kill him at the following night. But no. Coroxn was killed, and Coroxn hadn't done a thing except to vote to abstain. Seems like something an inexperienced mafia would do. Remember, K'yoril hasn't been in many mafia games on here, so he's pretty inexperienced.

Also, LS wouldn't be a big threat, but the mafia killed him on night zero, and they didn't kill and experienced player like Mai or something. Seems like something an inexperienced player would do.

Plus, we can't just keep abstaining. The mafia will kill us off one by one if we do keep abstaining. Sorry, but to me, the evidence points right to K'yoril. If K'yoril is innocent, however, feel free to lynch me the next day. But really, what have we got to lose if we lynch K'yoril?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

I can see where you would get that, but I think what you're overlooking is that the mafia _want_ the inspector to be known so they can kill him/her. So, while I agree with you that inspector talk early on is usually mafia work, I don't think that an otherwise seemingly innocent player getting the inspector out would make the mafia want to kill the innocent in question. Not initially, anyway.

Also, I don't think we have enough information to lynch anyone just yet. And no one ever kills Mai night one because she's basically guaranteed to get healed. I tried once, trust me.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

In a game this size, I'd assume we have 2 Mafia. That means we have 6 innocents. If we lynch someone and they turn out to be innocent, and the Mafia successfully kills during the night, we'll be down to 4 vs 2. If we lynch again and we miss, then we lose, because it'll be 2 vs 2, their votes will counteract ours, and they'll just kill again during the night.

If we abstain, it'll be 5 vs 2, blah blah blah. We've gotten some good information and discussion going on now, and I feel like we're onto something. 

Personally I think that K'yoril is just inexperienced - his plan was good in theory, but he forgot about the fact that it could have allowed the Mafia to kill easily. The Mafia don't seem like the sharpest tools in the shed for killing LS99 the first night when there are more tempting targets (even though they're likely to be healed) but I don't think they're completely inexperienced, either. DarkAura, what you have there is a hunch (also what Zackrai said about the Mafia wanting the inspector to be revealed, so why would they kill K'yoril after that?) and I don't think it's enough evidence to lynch. Chances are high that he's an innocent and if he is, then we cut down on the time we have left to discuss and find the Mafia.


----------



## K'yoril (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

DA, I _am_ inexperienced. Therefore, I would almost immediately be dismissed as non threatening. The mafia has really no reason to kill me yet, _especially_ since we beleive Coroxn may have said something important. I'm also an incredibly easy target to pin the blame on, simply because of my inexperience. To paraphrase, 'What can I offer?'. So far, just an opinion. But killing me off for inexperience isn't exactly going to help me become _more_ experienced, and thus able to offer more, is it? 

So go ahead and lynch me. I'm an innocent. It'll only help the mafia out.


----------



## Phantom (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

.... 

Since there's actually discussion, I've extended. This is the last extension this phase. 

Cause as of right now, both K'yoril and DA are going to be lynched since they both have votes.

24ish hours people.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Wait, didn't two of us (Zackrai and I) abstain?


----------



## Phantom (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Wait, didn't two of us (Zackrai and I) abstain?


 
*beats self with a stick*

Well, I guess I would randomize then... four votes, leaves four random votes.....


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

I abstained, too.


----------



## K'yoril (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm pretty sure I did too... I was just addressing DA, not voting for her.


----------



## Phantom (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*

Shhhhh Phantom does unmath.

Gonna call it. No one died.


 Do some stuff with night actions. 48ish hours.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Night 2]*

Btw guys I will tell you if you've killed a mafioso.


Kyrol and Light are dead


Do stuff. 48 hours.


----------



## Phantom (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

About 24 hours, guys I will randomize the lynch if you don't tell me otherwise!


----------



## DarkAura (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> If K'yoril is innocent, however, feel free to lynch me the next day.


... Crap.




			
				DarkAura said:
			
		

> But really, what have we got to lose if we lynch K'yoril?


Since two people died tonight, they must have been lovers.


*Sigh* I said that you guys could feel free to lynch me if K'yoril was innocent. But, judging by the size of the game, there's probably two mafia, and with five people alive, we either lynch right or abstain and be hopeful.


----------



## Flora (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

Hi, guys! I was gonna post last night, but it got pretty late before I could...

Anyways, roleclaim time! I'm the cop in this game, and I got some kinda helpful info...

I inspected Mai on Night 0, K'yoril on Night 1, and DarkAura on Night 2.

Mai and K'yoril both turned up innocent (in K'yoril's case, we all know this). DarkAura, on the other hand, turned up Mafia.

I'm gonna have to vote *DarkAura *as a result.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

I have to admit, I was getting pretty suspicious of DarkAura myself, especially after she accused K'yoril, who turned out to be innocent...

*DarkAura* it is, then.


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

Now wait, I never got a role, so my first thought on seeing this was "Dammit, Phantom screwed up". But think about this; Do you have any real proof that Flora's the inspector? I mean, just don't lynch me until Chief, Mai, or Eifee talk. Please.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

Why would Flora claim to be the inspector if she actually wasn't? Currently we have 4 innocents and 2 Mafia. If you turn out to be innocent, and the Mafia kill successfully, we will have 2 innocents and 2 Mafia - and in case of a tie the last person to die votes. Therefore, if Flora isn't inspector (and therefore almost certainly Mafia) then she'd definitely get lynched during the next day phase. 

Additionally, I am pretty suspicious of you because of yesterday's accusation of K'yoril. Even without Flora's accusation I would be inclined to lynch you. Flora merely confirmed my suspicions.

And in the off case that Flora is not the inspector, then we can easily lynch her tomorrow. That will bring us to one innocent vs. one Mafia, and since the last person to die in that scenario will be during the night phase and thus a townie, we should win.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*



DarkAura said:


> Now wait, I never got a role, so my first thought on seeing this was "Dammit, Phantom screwed up". But think about this; Do you have any real proof that Flora's the inspector? I mean, just don't lynch me until Chief, Mai, or Eifee talk. Please.


Well, you pretty much never have conclusive proof of anything in mafia. It certainly seems more likely to me that you're mafia, given your rather suspicious accusation of K'yoril yesterday and the fact that I have never seen Flora post something in a mafia game that didn't turn out to be the truth, than that Flora is lying. You already said that we should feel free to lynch you if K'yoril flips innocent, so why on earth would the mafia feel the need to claim inspector to make that happen? They'd just be sacrificing themselves for no good reason. *DarkAura*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Why would Flora claim to be the inspector if she actually wasn't?


I agree it's entirely implausible, but people do it.

Also you gave us a free pass to lynch you... so.... *Darkaura*


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

Blazherio's scenario would work _in theory_, but doesn't Phantom randomize ties?

Meh, I'm just glad I survived passed Day Two. And I _did_ give a free lynch pass, so *Me*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

It's Blazheirio (missed an i there). Just call me Blazhy; is easier that way. :P

... oh, does she? Phantom, do you do ties that way? o.o


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

Oh, sorry. I was sure I spelled it right. Sorry about that. ^^"

Oh, wait, she randomizes a lynch if there's no lynches or abstains then (Like she tried to do at the very top of this page). I think she'll kill both of the people that are lynched if it's a tie (Like she tried to do with me and K'yoril, even though he didn't vote for me, per se, and you and Zackrai voted to abstain).

So, on a theoretical Day Four and someone else is dead along with me, going by your theory and if Phantom chooses to do the second option in the event of a tie, If there were two innocents and two mafia left and two people; Mafia and Innocent, were to have tied lynches, the two would both be killed, having only one innocent and one mafia. The Mafia would kill the innocent, allowing the mafia to win the game.

Unless, of course, one of the Mafia is inactive (Not both, because kills have been going on every night).


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

It'd be nice to have some confirmation of how Phantom does tied lynches, but even if she doesn't let the last person to die break the tie, then I'd still vote for you, sorry. You've given us a free pass to lynch you, your accusation of K'yoril was suspicious, and I highly doubt Flora is lying about being the inspector.


----------



## Mai (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

I was a bit busy the past few days, so I couldn't really contribute much! Sorry. To contribute to the bandwagon, *DarkAura.*

In any case! Er, I suppose it's nice that I'm confirmed innocent--however, I can't really remember being lynched at all, and when I'm mafia I usually make some _horrible_ mistake and am not that threatening in general.

I'm a bit confused why DarkAura would give us a "free pass", though. She knew that K'yoril would flip innocent when she said that, and a statement like that doesn't do much for trust. I'm satisfied that she's mafia, given our current information, but still...


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

*Shrug* Like I said, I'm just glad I survived Day Two, so I have no more rebuttal on this. I wish the best of luck to the innocents. ^^

EDIT: Didn't noticed Mai's post till now, but, unless Phantom really screwed up with the new roles, I was firmly sure I was innocent. :|


----------



## Phantom (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Day 3]*

If we get a tie for a lynch the last person killed gets to break it. (mafiakill OR lynched)

Sadly time is up. 

*DarkAura is dead. *

*47.56 hours for night actions. Cause I said so.*


----------



## Phantom (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Mafia [Night 3]*

So, all the night actions are in... and I'm going to call it.


*Chief Zackrai is dead. *


*Mafia win.*


*ROLES:

*Mafia Don: Eifie
Mafia 1: Blazhy
Mafia 2: Flora

Inspector: Coroxn
Healer: Light
Lovers: K'yoril, Light

Everyone else were vanilla townies.

*Night 0:*
K'yoril choses Light to be their lover.
Light heals Mai
Coroxn inspects LS99
Mafia kills LS99

*Day 1:
*Abstain

*Night 1: *
Coroxn inspects Blazhy
Mafia kills Coroxn
Light no action

*Day 2: *
Abstain

*Night 2*
Mafia kills light

*Day 3*
Lynch DarkAura

*Night 3*
Mafia kills Chief Zackrai

*Mafia Win*

Technically they should have won once DA was killed, my bad.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 12, 2012)

.....

Nice job DA.


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2012)

LegendarySeeker99 said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Nice job DA.


? What?


Uh, good game people.


----------

